# L1 to fasttracked green card application



## RDSA7 (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm coming to LA on an L1 visa but my employer has agreed to begin a fast track green card application upon my arrival.

What's a realistic timeframe to expect to receive the green card?

Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

EB-1 or EB-2? 
And what is your home country?


----------



## RDSA7 (Nov 4, 2012)

Not sure if it would be EB-1 or EB-2 - what's the difference please?

I'm from the UK


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

About a year ...


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

In 2001 I received mine in just over 11 months - have heard of people nowadays getting them in 6 to 7 months.

A lot depends on how good the company's lawyers are too.


----------

